# cyp columbianum



## Dido (May 17, 2011)

Hy my first flower but a little damaged










Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## tocarmar (May 17, 2011)

Even with the damage to the pouch it is still very nice!!


----------



## goldenrose (May 18, 2011)

:clap::clap: It's a start!!! Don't we all have a better side?


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 18, 2011)

goldenrose said:


> :clap::clap: It's a start!!! Don't we all have a better side?



Sure enough! And fer me, it's my backside :rollhappy:

Nice cross. Hopefully easier than montanum.


----------



## Dido (May 19, 2011)

Till now yes. 
We tryed to make a cross of Sebastian X montanum, 
lost the last seedling after the frost, it was 3 years old. 
A friend in frnace still have some. 
If you go to high with the montanum the probles will come up again. 
made some crosses this year, again montanum X henryii and montanum X fasciolatum. We will see. 
But I dont have a montanum to copare, get the pollen from a friend.


----------

